# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Danjos] promu modrateur

## Daniel Adam

Danjos vient de rejoindre l'quipe de modration pour aider sur les forums Eclipse PHP, PHP, Webmasters - Dveloppement Web.

Bon courage  lui.

----------

